# Breach of Contract?



## PaintEventer (Apr 24, 2013)

So my horse is at a new barn. He's been there for 3 months now. I've noticed he's dropping weight like something awful. His teeth and worming is UTD. He is on pasture board but that is including being fed twice a day with a sweet feed mix and hay. Tonight I went out and when I asked if she wanted me to leave him in to be fed she said no he stays out all night so he doesn't need hay and grain. This woman is the woman who normally feeds. So basically he only gets fed a couple times a week. Sure he gets grass but it just isn't enough with the hard work he does. He does lessons 3 times a week and plus extra Riding with one day off. In the contract it plainly says that the horses are being fed twice a day regardless of pasture or stall board. 
What do I do? My horse looks sick and I have been baffled until now! He's never been a hard keeper!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you spoken with your barn manager/owner?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Agreed with JustDressageIt. Have you spoken to the bo/bm? That is your first step.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintEventer (Apr 24, 2013)

I have asked and she assured me that he was getting fed as he was supposed to
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you mention what the other person said to you about not feeding your horse? If so, and she still maintains that your horse is being fed, then I'd start looking for arrangements to move. If not, bring that up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I would confirm with the BO specifically that he is being fed 2x a day as per the boarding contract. Then I would state that he is losing weight, and you are concerned. If they still tell you that all is okay, I would be looking for another barn.

It wouldn't be the first time a BO doesn't feed the horses correctly to save money.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Becca93 said:


> I would confirm with the BO specifically that he is being fed 2x a day as per the boarding contract. Then I would state that he is losing weight, and you are concerned. If they still tell you that all is okay, I would be looking for another barn.
> 
> It wouldn't be the first time a BO doesn't feed the horses correctly to save money.


Exactly! I've dealt with this and it pi$$ed me right off - the attitude of 'why feed half a bale today if you can save it for tomorrow'. That attitude for me is a big big big NO NO NO NO! These kind of people should never be in the horse business....ever:evil:


----------



## PaintEventer (Apr 24, 2013)

We have also had an issue with disgusting stalls. My horse was on stall board (full care) until I had came back from vacation and went to the barn. There was no saw dust, only poop and pee. So even though I was paying for it to be done, cleaned his stall and it took about 2 hours to do it because it was so caked. I really believe these people are more for money than they are for horses well being. I'm really not sure what my options are about another barn.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

The stall would've been the end of discussion for me. I would call the humane society. Try showing up at feeding time & checking that they are actually feeding him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintEventer (Apr 24, 2013)

So I went to the barn and talked to the owner about it some more and she confessed that if he isn't inside he doesn't get fed because its too much of a hassle to bring in, feed, and turn back out twice a day. I'm on the look out for another barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-start checking your options. Do you have a written contract? If so, what does it say? I would start being there around feeding time every day-at least one of the 2. See what is going on. Pretend you are working with your horse, cleaning tack, whatever. Chances are you are going to need to move.


----------



## PaintEventer (Apr 24, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> OP-start checking your options. Do you have a written contract? If so, what does it say? I would start being there around feeding time every day-at least one of the 2. See what is going on. Pretend you are working with your horse, cleaning tack, whatever. Chances are you are going to need to move.


I found a new barn for him to go to. We were there before and I knew he was well taken care of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

In that case, I'd ask that they waive the 30 day notice thing so you can move ASAP without paying double.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I wouldn't ask them anything. Just leave. Up and out. They have not held up THEIR contract. Period.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

They may also be charging everyone else for this too, and pocketing the money they are saving on feed/hay.

And you need to report them too, if you have someone to report them to.

But they are crooks and who knows what else they do but this type of thing is rarely the only crooked thing they do.


----------

